# Mud Gear



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Any body run these? How are they for a all around tire? Anybody got some pic's?


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

no good..had some on a 450 foreman ran them one day and sold


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

they seem like they would pack like a mofo. there like a dirt devil and i kno they arent to good in the deeper mud holes


----------

